# Fuel Surcharge



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber adds fuel surcharge because of high gas prices


The company said that the fees will go to drivers, who are responsible for paying for gas they use.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

It's a joke we are driving majority of the time in city traffic that means we get with most economical cars still only 20 mpg....so you do just 2-3 jobs it's easily a gallon used.... And price on the west coast now is $7+, so yeah thanks Uber a few extra cents sure will cover that $7.... Plus now the customers think we are making more and they will just use it as an excuse to not tip. Instead of just increasing pay... This is going to hurt us and hurt us bad


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Ive never seen anything good from any change these companies come up with


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Let the ants pickup the poop.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Joesmith2012 said:


> It's a joke we are driving majority of the time in city traffic that means we get with most economical cars still only 20 mpg....so you do just 2-3 jobs it's easily a gallon used.... And price on the west coast now is $7+, so yeah thanks Uber a few extra cents sure will cover that $7.... Plus now the customers think we are making more and they will just use it as an excuse to not tip. Instead of just increasing pay... This is going to hurt us and hurt us bad


kinda reaching with the "20 mpg". majority definitely use camrys, corolla, prius and thats well above 20mpg just saying.

And where do you see $7 a gallon? I just looked up highest gas prices on google and highest is $5.7. Totally reaching with your numbers on everything you needa relax lol


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

This "fuel surcharge" will be passed on to the customer which will make them less likely to tip cause they'll think drivers are getting compensated for the rising cost of gas.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

This week, DD has been consistently doing peak pay of +$1 in my area and sometimes, like now, even +$3. Usually only the ghetto areas get that. That is a far better fuel surcharge than UE is giving us. Even Door Trash is outdoing the scum at Uber.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> This week, DD has been consistently doing peak pay of +$1 in my area and sometimes, like now, even +$3. Usually only the ghetto areas get that. That is a far better fuel surcharge than UE is giving us. Even Door Trash is outdoing the scum at Uber.


You're right, yesterday peak pay was +$6 6pm-9pm.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

.48 a trip for deliveries. If you do 50 trips a week that’s $24. It they’re going to give it to me I’ll take it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> This "fuel surcharge" will be passed on to the customer which will make them less likely to tip cause they'll think drivers are getting compensated for the rising cost of gas.


What do you mean “will be passed on”? They’re straight out saying: *we will charge the customer a fuel surcharge*. So the customer will tip less, if at all. So they’re passing it on to us.


----------



## Luxury-Beings (10 mo ago)

Dara can't win. You all complain that Uber doesn't raise rates to counter higher fuel rates, than they had a fuel surcharge to cover your expenses so it doesn't bite your profit. Now you complain that it is not enough. Ungrateful!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

buck DARA..HE cannot even get his troops to fix the apps. he wins 30 mil a year..thats a loser..buddy are you new here or to the forum. he takes 50% of our fares...you must be a green hub worker..the fuel charge $.55 cents covers my balls ..


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> It's a joke we are driving majority of the time in city traffic that means we get with most economical cars still only 20 mpg....so you do just 2-3 jobs it's easily a gallon used.... And price on the west coast now is $7+, so yeah thanks Uber a few extra cents sure will cover that $7.... Plus now the customers think we are making more and they will just use it as an excuse to not tip. Instead of just increasing pay... This is going to hurt us and hurt us bad


I get it 50 cenys a trip dosent cut it, but they shouldnt be trying to set a surcharge that covers the whole $7, only the recent increase


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Imagine if every driver decided to bill boober for gas costs.  

Have you ever seen a flood of bills?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Well we’ve heard from Uber and GH. I don’t think DD has publicly addressed the issue.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> buck DARA..HE cannot even get his troops to fix the apps. he wins 30 mil a year..thats a loser..buddy are you new here or to the forum. he takes 50% of our fares...you must be a green hub worker..the fuel charge $.55 cents covers my balls ..


you're feisty today bobby! i had a shit day (on my regular job)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tommorow will shine...


----------

